# Общий раздел > Путешествия Отдых Туризм >  Минеральная вода ICELANDIC WATER

## Сергей Петров

Подскажите где можно приобрести качественную минеральную воду ICELANDIC WATER.

----------


## Дмитрий Остапов

Я бы вам посоветовал такого рода покупки делать в проверенных интернет магазинах.

----------


## Анатолий Валерьевич

Мы для своего частного магазина тоже очень долго искали где можно приобрести качественную минеральную воду ICELANDIC WATER по приемлемой цене и нам посоветовали обратить внимание на https://vodavoda.su/icelandic/ там и покупаем оптом.

----------

